# الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون



## red333 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

دائما ما اسمع هذه المقولة من الاخوة المسيحين

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون 


فاندهش واسال  
لماذا اذن يتظاهرون ولا ينتظرون دفاع الرب ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*وهل التظاهر هجوم أو تعدي ؟؟*
*حتى في التظاهر يُقتل المسيحيون !!*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

دائما ما اسمع هذه المقولة من الاخوة المسيحين

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون 


فاندهش واسال  
لماذا اذن يتظاهرون ولا ينتظرون دفاع الرب ؟

*

يمكن الدفاع عن النفس أذا حدث ظلم
فأطلب حقى 
( والمظاهرات كانت سلميه أتعترف  بهذا )
وأن لم يكن 
فنصلى ونصوم

وربنا لم يتركنا لأنه عادل

مش عارف الأخت دونا هتوافق على هذه لمناقشه
فى العام
أم ستنقل الموضوع للأسئله

 
*​


----------



## rania79 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*بنتظاهر عشان الصم اللى ف بلدك يعرفو ان ف ناس معاهم اسمهم مسحين عايشين ف نفس البلد ولهم نفس الحقوووووووق 
مش بلد المسلمين لوحدهم يعنى
دة احنا اصل البلد دى
والتظاهر عمرة مكان ضعف بل قوووووووة 
وانتى لو ف بلد عدلة ومحترمة عمر مكان دة هيكون حال الاقباط فيها من اساسو 
بس هنقول اية ربنا موجود وشايف وهيتصرف
واحنا دلوقتى ف انتظار دفاع الرب عنااااااا
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

دايما التظاهر بيبقى نتيجه للظلم و القهر..... ذى كدا الظلم و القهر إلى كان واقع على الشعب و خلاه يقف و يتظاهر و يصقت نظام... و ده إلى بيحصل  فى كل الدول العربيه دلوقتى... و لكن اوئمن إن الرب يحرك الكل و الجميع.... و هو إلى هيتكلم و هيرد... فعن نفسى احبذ الصمت التام و التوكل على الرب التام.
الرب يرحمنا جميعا و يقوينا جميعا فيه.


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دايما التظاهر بيبقى نتيجه للظلم و القهر..... ذى كدا الظلم و القهر إلى كان واقع على الشعب و خلاه يقف و يتظاهر و يصقت نظام... و ده إلى بيحصل فى كل الدول العربيه دلوقتى... و لكن اوئمن إن الرب يحرك الكل و الجميع.... و هو إلى هيتكلم و هيرد... فعن نفسى احبذ الصمت التام و التوكل على الرب التام.
> الرب يرحمنا جميعا و يقوينا جميعا فيه.


 

وبالتالى انتى ضد خروج المظاهرات
ثبات المبدا شىء رائع


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> دائما ما اسمع هذه المقولة من الاخوة المسيحين​
> 
> الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون ​
> 
> ...


 
بدون اعتراف يا استاذ نهيسى
لان الكرة الارضية كلها  عرفت ان المظاهرات لم تكن سلمية   
هل ترى هذا صمت فى انتظار دفاع الرب


              [YOUTUBE]U3_-bfKL0Cg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

قال الرب انه سيدافع عنا ، ونحن على وعده الذي يتحقق كل مرة ، ولم نشذ عنه ، ولكن الصمت يعني " لا تجازوا عن شر بشر او عن شتيمة بشتمية " ..

بالنسبة للفيديو ،،، سمعته اكثر من مرة ولم اجد فيه اي نوع من انواع التحريض ، هلا دللتنا عليه لأنك المدعي ؟ وايضا اريد ان اعرف هذا التحريض كان " ضد من " ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا اخ ريد نحن نعلم جيداًً ما تبغى الوصول اليه من وراء سؤالك
انا وساتحدث عن نفسى ضد مبدأ التظاهر ولكنى لا انكر ع الاخرين حقهم ف التظاهر السلمى والمطالبه بالحقوق
نحن للاسف نعيش ف دوله تحرمنا وتحرم علينا الكثير من الحقوق فمن يصدق انه الى الان نجد صعوبه ف بناء كنيسه اى دار عباده ونسعى بعد كل هذا العمر للبحث عن قانون ينظم الامر بل ونجد صعوبه ف تأمين كنائسنا واديرتنا  من الاعتداء عليها من الهدم والحرق والسرقه الى درجة ان يقف لحراستها افراد شرطه 
خرجت مسيره سلميه ليصل صوتها للمجلس العسكرى بعد ان اضناهم محاولة الشكوى فلا اذن تستمع ولا قلب يرق
مسيره سلميه خرجت فيها النساء والبنات والاطفال اتريد اثبات اكثر من هذا ع سلميتها ؟؟
لا تتعارض تعاليم الكتاب المقدس مع خروج مسيره سلميه لها مطالبات مشروعه
اقرأ ف التاريخ ياا خى اقرأ عن عدد الشهداء وعن حوادث التعدى ع الاقباط وع الكنائس وابحث عن اى رد فعل شاذ لاى مسيحى كمختل يقتحم جامع ليحرقه او يذهب لتفجير مسلمين امنيين لن تجد لانه ورغم كل ما يحدث لنا باياديكم البيضاء نصمت ونصلى ونصوم ونرفع الامر لمن بيده الامر 
هل بعد كل هذا لا تجدنا نصمت ليدافع الرب!!!*


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> قال الرب انه سيدافع عنا ، ونحن على وعده الذي يتحقق كل مرة ، ولم نشذ عنه ، ولكن الصمت يعني " لا تجازوا عن شر بشر او عن شتيمة بشتمية " ..
> 
> بالنسبة للفيديو ،،، سمعته اكثر من مرة ولم اجد فيه اي نوع من انواع التحريض ، هلا دللتنا عليه لأنك المدعي ؟ وايضا اريد ان اعرف هذا التحريض كان " ضد من " ؟


 
ما معنى من داخل ماسبيروا   !!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

فلتحمدوا المسيح رب الهكم انه إختار قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث ، الوطني الذي يحب بلد القبط ، فلولاه لما كنت أنت الآن موجوداً ربما !


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

> ما معنى من داخل ماسبيروا   !!!!


الإقتباس كامل لو سمحت ،، هو اية اللي " من داخل ماسبيرو " ..
تفضل أرني التحريض ، 
التحريض يكون بالآتي :

1. أمر ، او طلب ، أو تحريض 
2. يكون ضد " شخص " او " هيئة " أو " مجموعة " أو " جماعة معينة " 

..

منتظرك ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*يلهوووووى هو لسه ف عقول مصدقه انه كان ف نية الاقباط  اقتحام مبنى ماسبيرووووو 
وهو لو كان فعلا  ف اتفاق وتحريض كان هيبقى قدام اى نوع من انواع الكاميرات يا ازكياء
محدش فاهم انه مجرد تبرير من المجلس لاستخدام العنف 
دى سذاجه ولا خداع للنفس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*



			لان الكرة الارضية كلها  عرفت ان المظاهرات لم تكن سلمية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لان الكوره الارضيه كلها عرفت فضيحه مصر!*

*كانت سلميه و انتوا عارفين كويس مين بوظها؟؟؟*

*المجلس العسكري السلفي و البلطجيه المندسين لتشويه صورتنا*

*شوهوها عشان امثالك يقولوا عليها مظاهره عنيفه...*

*بلطجيه ينزلوا يعتدوا و استفزاز للمتظاهرين و اضف الي ذلك تعامل المجلس العسكري الخشن مع الامور و الجري بالمدرعات باقصي سرعه فاصيب من اصيب و مات من مات و احنا الاقباط مالناش معزه عندكم كاننا فراخ سبحان الله*

*اضف الي ذلك تحريض التليفزيون المصري و تدليسه ...*

*بشهاده مسلمين كنواره نجم و فاطمه ناعوت و ابراهيم عيسي و صحفي اسمه محمد مصطفي(اذا مكنتش غلطانه) في جريده البديل *

*لكن انا عارفه انه شهاده المسلم المعتدل حتي لن تعجبك لانك لن تقبل الا سلفي متشدد متعصب متشنج مثلك كلامه يثلج صدرك و يشبع نزعه التعصب الاعمي لديك...*

*ربنا يهدي و يصلح الحال و يهديك*

*سلام*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*يبقى شىء مؤسف اوووى ياا خ ريد لو شايف كلام شيخك وجدى غنيم سليم !!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3003218#post3003218​


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> فلتحمدوا المسيح رب الهكم انه إختار قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث ، الوطني الذي يحب بلد القبط ، فلولاه لما كنت أنت الآن موجوداً ربما !


 
مش فاهم قصدك يا مولكا


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الإقتباس كامل لو سمحت ،، هو اية اللي " من داخل ماسبيرو " ..
> تفضل أرني التحريض ،
> التحريض يكون بالآتي :
> 
> ...


 
فسر الكلام  من الثانية 30 الى 35 فى الفيديو


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

> مش فاهم قصدك يا مولكا


اذن احمد رب الهك ..



> فسر الكلام  من الثانية 30 الى 35 فى الفيديو


لا ، التفسير دا يكون لو جيت تسأل من الاول ، لكن انت ادعيت وقلت تحريض ،، وانا منتظرك تستخرج التحريض ما هو وضد من هو وماذا حدث بالفعل ،، تفضل ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو ان يكون رد فعلك اسرع من هذا ، فانت المدعي !


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا اخ ريد نحن نعلم جيداًً ما تبغى الوصول اليه من وراء سؤالك*
> *انا وساتحدث عن نفسى ضد مبدأ التظاهر ولكنى لا انكر ع الاخرين حقهم ف التظاهر السلمى والمطالبه بالحقوق*
> *نحن للاسف نعيش ف دوله تحرمنا وتحرم علينا الكثير من الحقوق فمن يصدق انه الى الان نجد صعوبه ف بناء كنيسه اى دار عباده ونسعى بعد كل هذا العمر للبحث عن قانون ينظم الامر بل*
> *اعترف لك يا دونا انه بالفعل توجد حساسية فى التعامل مع  شؤون خاصة بالمسيحين*
> ...


 

صدقينى يا دونا ما قراته من التاريخ  لا يجعلنى اضمن رد فعلك  لو ذكرته لك
بالتاكيد للمسيحين مسئولية عن ما يحدث  ولكن ليس لديكم سعة صدر لسماع الاخر


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلهوووووى هو لسه ف عقول مصدقه انه كان ف نية الاقباط اقتحام مبنى ماسبيرووووو *
> *وهو لو كان فعلا ف اتفاق وتحريض كان هيبقى قدام اى نوع من انواع الكاميرات يا ازكياء*
> *محدش فاهم انه مجرد تبرير من المجلس لاستخدام العنف *
> *دى سذاجه ولا خداع للنفس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!*


 
هو داخل ماسبيروا  معناها ايه يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> صدقينى يا دونا ما قراته من التاريخ  لا يجعلنى اضمن رد فعلك  لو ذكرته لك
> بالتاكيد للمسيحين مسئولية عن ما يحدث  ولكن ليس لديكم سعة صدر لسماع الاخر



*حساسيه !!!
اتجد الامر حقاً مجرد حساسيه الا تريد ان تستخدم الكلمات المناسبه للوصف
تعصب.. تفرقه ..تمييز 
هل من الممكن أن تشرحلى ماذا تقصد من قولك ان المسيحيين هم السبب ؟؟
لم اقل انهم نساء واطفال فقط 
اعلم انك ازكى من هذا
المقصود انه لو كانت هناك نيه مبيته للشر وللاقتحام وللتخريب لن يقدم رجل ع اصطحاب زوجته واطفاله 
ام انى مخطئه 
وهل التاريخ يحدثك عن بلطجية الاقباط وشراستهم ف التعامل مع اى حدث مر عليهم ؟؟ 
نحن هنا لنسمع الاخر ولكن بدون المزيد من الظلم والاستفزاز فكفانا ما نراه*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

المسلم ريد ، ارجو ان ترد على سؤالي ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

انت سألت سؤالا ومع انه ليس في القسم الصحيح ولكن اجبناك ، وعند اجابتنا وضعت فيديو للتدليل على التحريض المزعوم ، فسألتك عنه ، فهل ستجب ام تعترف انك كنت مخطيء ؟


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حساسيه !!!*
> *اتجد الامر حقاً مجرد حساسيه الا تريد ان تستخدم الكلمات المناسبه للوصف*
> *تعصب.. تفرقه ..تمييز *
> *لا  حساسية يا دونا*
> ...


 

:vava:
التاريخ يحدثنى بما هو اسؤا
ولكن المقص فى يدك يا دونا


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انت سألت سؤالا ومع انه ليس في القسم الصحيح ولكن اجبناك ، وعند اجابتنا وضعت فيديو للتدليل على التحريض المزعوم ، فسألتك عنه ، فهل ستجب ام تعترف انك كنت مخطيء ؟


 
لو انت مش  شايف تحريض فى الفيديو 
اعتقد ان غيرك شافه وبكمل معاه الحوار


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

معلش يا ريد ، المقص في ايدها ، وانا القيت الكرة في ملعبك لترينا التحريض ،، ممكن تجاوب ؟


الاخت دونا ، هو يحاول جر الموضوع لحوارات أخرى ، رجاء الإنتظار قليلا لحين ان نتعرف على التحريض ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

> لو انت مش  شايف تحريض فى الفيديو
> اعتقد ان غيرك شافه وبكمل معاه الحوار


لا ، انا مش مش شايف تحريض في الفيديو ، انت لم تأتي بتحريض في الفيديو ،، فهلا اتيتنا به ؟


ولكي نكمل في حوارنا ،،، طالما انك اشرت للاخت دونا ضمنيا ،،،


الاخت دونا ،، سؤال موجه لكي وارجو الجواب - لو سمحتي - بنعم او لا لكي اجيب على المسلم ونستكمل معه الحوار الظريف ..




هل تري تحريض في الفيديو ؟


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> معلش يا ريد ، المقص في ايدها ، وانا القيت الكرة في ملعبك لترينا التحريض ،، ممكن تجاوب ؟
> 
> 
> الاخت دونا ، هو يحاول جر الموضوع لحوارات أخرى ، رجاء الإنتظار قليلا لحين ان نتعرف على التحريض ..


 
لا تفرض رايك على غيرك يا مولكا
وبالذات مع من فى عقلية دونا
سيب كل واحد يعبر عن رؤيتة


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

> لا تفرض رايك على غيرك يا مولكا


اين هو الرأي الذي فرضته على غيري ؟



> وبالذات مع من فى عقلية دونا



اين هو الرأي الذي فرضته على الأخت دونا ؟



> سيب كل واحد يعبر عن رؤيتة


واين منعته ؟



انت قلت :



> اعتقد ان غيرك _*شافه*_ وبكمل معاه الحوار


اذن انت الذي تفرض رأيك على دونا وتقول انها رأته وبالتالي فأنا اسألها ،، لا تتوتر عزيزي ، وكن صبورا ،، فالحوار سيكون ماتع معك كما فعلته معك سابقا ... انتظر ..


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماذا بعد هدم الكنائس ؟؟؟؟؟ هل يتجرأ أحد أن يهدم مسجداً ؟؟؟؟*
*ماذا أكثر من هذا الاضطهاد ؟؟؟ كم مجزرة هذا العام لوحده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بينما هل رد أحد الأقباط على أي مجزرة ؟؟؟؟؟*

*فعلاً نقاش مقرف لأنه أسخف من أن يكون نقاشاً حول وجود الشمس .*


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ماذا بعد هدم الكنائس ؟؟؟؟؟ هل يتجرأ أحد أن يهدم مسجداً ؟؟؟؟*
> *ماذا أكثر من هذا الاضطهاد ؟؟؟ كم مجزرة هذا العام لوحده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *بينما هل رد أحد الأقباط على أي مجزرة ؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *فعلاً نقاش مقرف لأنه أسخف من أن يكون نقاشاً حول وجود الشمس .*


 
مع تقديرى لمواقفك الوطنية  اخ انطاكى
فانت لا تعيش فى مصر


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

> فانت لا تعيش فى مصر


الاحظ انك تجيب على الكل الا على سؤالي البسيط !!
ترى لماذا !؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالطبع لو جاوبت وقلت لم ارى تحريض سوف يتهمنى الاخ ريد بالتحيز 
فسأكون اكثر عقلانيه واعيد واقول
ان كانت هناك نيه مبيته للقيام باى عمل تخريبى عدوانى كنا سنخرج شبابنا ورجالنا دون النساء والاطفال الا ان كان عمل انتحارى !!
ايضاً اكرر ان كان ما عرضته ف هذا الفيديو هو تحريض هل نحن من السذاجه لان تكون مثل هذه الاتفاقات معلنه ومسموح بتسجيلها 
الا نملك من الساحات والاماكن ما يكفى لمؤامرتنا واعطاء التحريض حقه
اخى ريد 
اراك تتفق مع شيخك العبقرى وجدى غنيم ف رأيه عننا ولذلك انا لم ولن اكون ف موقف المتهم الذى يدافع عن موقف
الامر اكبر من كلمتين انت مصر ع ترجمتهم ع انهم تحريض
لو كان الامر هكذا وكانت تعاليمنا تسمح بهذه العدوانيه
تأكد ان الامر كان سيختلف وكان القبطى أصبح معتاد ع اخذ حقه بيده وكنت سترى منتحرين كثيررررررررين مننا 
لكن اتحداك ان اتيت لى باى رد فعل ارهابى من اى مسيحى من بداية الاضطهاد والى الان *


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخت دونا ، المسلم ريد لن يفهم هذا الكلام ،، هو يقول انك رأيتي التحريض في الفيديو ولهذا هو يكمل معك الحوار ، فرجاء لو وجدتيه قولي وجدته ولو لا قولي لا لكي اكمل معه الحوار انا لانه ادعى عليكي انك رأيتي التحريض ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالطبع لم ارى اى تحريض ولكى لا يكون مجرد رأى بدون فكر محايد شرحت وجهة نظرى
ببساطه عللت لما انا لا اراه تحريض 
ولى سؤال هام للاخ ريد ولكنى لن اطرحه الا بعد ان يجيبك ع ما تريده يا مولكا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لاختي دونا ،،

نعود لحوارنا ،،

انت قلت :



> اعتقد ان غيرك _*شافه*_ وبكمل معاه الحوار


وكنت تقصد الاخت دونا ، والاخت دونا بنفسها قالت :


> *بالطبع لم ارى اى تحريض*


اذن نستنتج من هذا انك 
1. ادعيت على الأخت دونا بالكذب 
2. القيت ما فيك على غيرك وهو مصادرة الرأي حين وصفتني انا بهذا الوصف
3. لم تقدم التحريض الذي في الفيديو ...

وعليه ، نطلب منك ان تعرفنا انا والاخت دونا اين التحريض في هذا الفيديو ...

رجاء ارنا اياه ..
او تأكد من الرابط لربما تكون قد وضعت رابط بالخطأ ..


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بالطبع لو جاوبت وقلت لم ارى تحريض سوف يتهمنى الاخ ريد بالتحيز *
> *ليس بالتحيز فقط !!!*
> *فسأكون اكثر عقلانيه واعيد واقول*
> *ان كانت هناك نيه مبيته للقيام باى عمل تخريبى عدوانى كنا سنخرج شبابنا ورجالنا دون النساء والاطفال الا ان كان عمل انتحارى !!*
> ...


 
اذن ما ترجمتك انت لهذه الكلمات


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

المسلم ريد ، ارجو ان تكون على قدر النقاش وان تحترم عقلك ولو قليلا ،، أتيت لنا بسؤال فاجبناك ،، واتيت لنا بإدعاء وفيديو فسألناك ، فلم تجب !
ثم تسألنا !!

التفسير بسيط وسهل وواضح جدا ، ولكنك لم تطلب التفسير بل قلت ان هذا تحريض فأردنا ان نتواصل معك لكي نرى اين هو التحريض ، فأين هو ؟

ما هى الجملة التي فيها تحريض على شخص او جهة او  او او او !!


تفضل ....


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> المسلم ريد ، ارجو ان تكون على قدر النقاش وان تحترم عقلك ولو قليلا ،، أتيت لنا بسؤال فاجبناك ،، واتيت لنا بإدعاء وفيديو فسألناك ، فلم تجب !
> ثم تسألنا !!
> 
> التفسير بسيط وسهل وواضح جدا ، ولكنك لم تطلب التفسير بل قلت ان هذا تحريض فأردنا ان نتواصل معك لكي نرى اين هو التحريض ، فأين هو ؟
> ...


 

طيب يا مولكا عشان منحيرش  دونا معنا
لانها ترد عليك بدوبلماسية
اذا كنت لا ترى ان  من داخل ماسبيرو  معناها  اقتحام ماسبيرو

ممكن تقول لى  ما معناها
امامى عشرة دقائق وانصرف ونلتقى فى المساء ما رايك


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

> طيب يا مولكا عشان منحيرش  دونا معنا



لا ماتخافش ، دونا مش هاتتحير معايا واكيد معاك لا تقلق دع دونا ورد على سؤالي ..



> لانها ترد عليك بدوبلماسية


معلش ، ركز بس في سؤالي ..




> اذا كنت لا ترى ان  من داخل ماسبيرو  معناها  اقتحام ماسبيرو



رجاء ، استخرج لي التحريض ولا تفسر ، مرحلة التفسير سوف نأتي لها بعد مرحلة النص ،، استخرج النص وإن لم تجد قل لي انك فسرت وان الفيديو لا يوجد فيه نصا يقول بالتحريض وانك استنتجت لنرى ما هى صحة تفسيرك ..

الأن الحكم للنص ..



> ممكن تقول لى  ما معناها


إن اعترفت ان الفيديو لا يوجد به اي تحريض لانك المدعي وليس السائل ..


> امامى عشرة دقائق وانصرف ونلتقى فى المساء ما رايك


أمامك فترة تواجدك في المنتدى ، اليوم غدا ، العام القادم ، كما ترى ،، المهم ان تجب على سؤالي ..


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا ماتخافش ، دونا مش هاتتحير معايا واكيد معاك لا تقلق دع دونا ورد على سؤالي ..
> 
> 
> معلش ، ركز بس في سؤالي ..
> ...


 

الى المساء يا مولكا


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*وأنا ايضاً لى عودة بعد انتهاء مباراة الاهلى *


----------



## monmooon (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*لم اجد اى تحريض في الفيديوا والمسيحيين مستحيل يهاجموا او يخربوا او حت تكون نيتهم في التخريب . من ارد التخريب هو المجلس العسكرى ..لانه كان متفق مع شويه بلطجيه ليقوم بلهجم علي المسيرة السلميه .. والكلام ده صرح بيه ايمن نور واكدته" دينا عبد الكريم "في "برنامج في النور " ..*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

> الى المساء يا مولكا


قل الى الجواب ،، فالمفترض ان تقدم دليلا على ما ادعيت ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> اذن ما ترجمتك انت لهذه الكلمات



*ليس بالتحيز فقط !!
اتريد ان تتهمنى انا ايضاً بالتحريض أم ماذا يا ريد ؟؟
هل تصدق ما تقوله
تمويه وخداع فنضحى باطفال وبنساء وببنات من اجل اقناعك ان مسيرتنا سلميه !!!!!!!!!
اتتحدث هنا عن شياطين ؟؟
اترى ف كلامى اعتراف بعدم التضييق عندما اقول انه لنا ساحاتنا واماكننا !!!!
غريب امرك عن جد*
*عندما قلت *
*الامر اكبر من كلمتين انت مصر ع ترجمتهم ع انهم تحريض
لو كان الامر هكذا وكانت تعاليمنا تسمح بهذه العدوانيه
تأكد ان الامر كان سيختلف وكان القبطى أصبح معتاد ع اخذ حقه بيده وكنت سترى منتحرين كثيررررررررين مننا 
لكن اتحداك ان اتيت لى باى رد فعل ارهابى من اى مسيحى من بداية الاضطهاد والى الان*
*لا اعرف كيف ترجمت كلامى هذا ع انه اعتراف بالتحريض !!
يا اخى لقد كنت اقصد انك مسكت ف كلمة جوه ماسبيرو مع العلم ان المقصود بالمنطقه كلها ماسبيروو اى ان الاب الكاهن يحدد المنطقه التى ستنتهى عندها المسيره 
اتعرف لو كنت تحدثت عن الكاهن المشلوح كنت وافقتك ف رأيك واعلنت رفضى له ولكلامه ولو كان غير مشلوح لكنت طالبت ايضاً بشلحه 
ما قصدته ايضاً انه لو كنا محرضين ولنا ف هذا الشأن كنا سنرى منتحرين ينفذون هجمات تفجيريه  *
*اطمئن دونا غير متحيره ولا ترد بدبلوماسيه فقط ارد بما يمليه عليا عقلى وضميرى فلقد اعتدت دائمااا الا انحاز لاى خطأ حتى وان اضررت أن اقابله بصمت ولكنى لن ادافع عنه*
*ما زلت احتفظ بحقى ف سؤالك سؤال مهم ولكن بعد انتهائك من الرد ع مولكا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ريد ينتظر اي مشارك في الموضوع ليرد عليه ليكون له فرصة عدم الإجابة على سؤالي


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

هو ماتش الاهلى الساعة كام يا دونا ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هو ماتش الاهلى الساعة كام يا دونا ؟



*صحى النوم الشوط التانى شغال 2/1 لينا *


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يسامحك يا ريد !


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا اشكره خلاص اتعادلنا 
اصلها ناقصه حرق دم *


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الله أكبر ، مع اول دقيقة لي في الفرجة على الماتش ، جه التعادل 

ربنا يجعل وشي حلو عليكم يا اهلاوية ،، لو مشينا بالمعدل دة ( دقيقة / جون ) الماتش هايبقى في موسوعة جينيس ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الله أكبر ، مع اول دقيقة لي في الفرجة على الماتش ، جه التعادل
> 
> ربنا يجعل وشي حلو عليكم يا اهلاوية ،، لو مشينا بالمعدل دة ( دقيقة / جون ) الماتش هايبقى في موسوعة جينيس ...



*اممممم شكلك زملكاوى:nunu0000:
انا اقترح تسيب الماتش وتيجى تركز هنا احسن :act23:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## grges monir (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحة عجبنى موقف ريد قوى من كلمة جوةماسبيرو وماسك فيها قوى  علىانها بلطجة ومحاولة احتلال ماسبيرو!!!
طيب هاقولك احنا هنحتل ماسبيرو طيب وبعدين هانذيع خطاب  قيام ثورة  الاقباط زيى معمل السادات فى 52 ولااية ههههه
ولا عندك سبب تانى
وانت شايف ان الفكرة مقبولة منطقيا على اساس يعنى ان الجيش ولا الشرطة ولاالامن المركزى كان مطوق المكان لمعرفتة المسبقة بيمعاد قيام التظاهر
عملنا بالظبط احنا زيى الضباط الاحرار بلغوا ساعتها القصر الملكى انهم هايرحوا يحتلوا التلفزيون من الساعة 4 الى 7 مساء وعشان كدة كانوا واقفين مستننين يضربوا  نار ابتهاجا بنجاح الخطة ههههههههه
باى منطق وفكر تحاول الدفاع عن الهمجية الاسلامية ضد الاخر
وسؤال صغير خالص
متقولى فين حصل اى محاولة لدخول مبنى ماسبييرو؟؟
ويعنى انا لما اجى اقول  انا جوة طلعت حرب او جوة ماسبيرو ماهى دىاللغة بتاعتنا العامية يبقى احتلينا ميدان طلعت ودخلنا ماسبيرو؟؟
بصراحة محاولة الدفاع عن الهمجية الاسلامية تضع العقل  والمنطق الاسلامى فى مازق عندما يتم التحاور


----------



## red333 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ليس بالتحيز فقط !!*
> *اتريد ان تتهمنى انا ايضاً بالتحريض أم ماذا يا ريد ؟؟*
> *لا طبعا ولكن عدم الواقعية*
> *هل تصدق ما تقوله*
> ...


 
انا جبت على سؤال مولكا مرتيين فسالى ما شئت


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أكتوبر 2011)

> انا جبت على سؤال مولكا مرتيين فسالى ما شئت


لم تجب ولا مرة !
اين التحريض ؟


----------



## red333 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لم تجب ولا مرة !
> اين التحريض ؟


 

الكلام من الثانية 30 الى 35 فى الفيديو


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 أكتوبر 2011)

> الكلام من الثانية 30 الى 35 فى الفيديو


سمعته أكثر من مرة ولم اجد فيه تحريضا !
لكي تحضر لنا التحريض حقق الآتي :

1. التحريض من : .......
2. التحريض على : .....
3. التحريض ضد : .......


أكمل مكان النقط ..


----------



## red333 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> سمعته أكثر من مرة ولم اجد فيه تحريضا !
> لكي تحضر لنا التحريض حقق الآتي :
> 
> 1. التحريض من : .......
> ...


 
التحريض من فلوباتير   على اقتحام ماسبيرو


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 أكتوبر 2011)

> التحريض من فلوباتير   على اقتحام ماسبيرو


أولا : حذاري ان تنطق اسم اي رتبة كهنوتية بدون رتبتها الكنسية ، فإن حدث فسيتم عقابك 
ثانيا : لم ترد على سؤالي : 



> 1. التحريض من : .......
> 2. التحريض على : .....
> 3. التحريض ضد : .......
> 
> ...





> التحريض من فلوباتير   على اقتحام ماسبيرو



استخرج من كل الفيديو هذا كلمة " إقتحام " ... تفضل ..


----------



## red333 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أولا : حذاري ان تنطق اسم اي رتبة كهنوتية بدون رتبتها الكنسية ، فإن حدث فسيتم عقابك
> ثانيا : لم ترد على سؤالي :
> 
> 
> ...


 
جوه ماسبيرو = داخل ماسبيروا = اقتحام ماسبيروا


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 أكتوبر 2011)

> جوه ماسبيرو = داخل ماسبيروا = اقتحام ماسبيروا



أكرر مشاركتي التي لم ترد على حرف منها :




> التحريض من فلوباتير   على اقتحام ماسبيرو


أولا : حذاري ان تنطق اسم اي رتبة كهنوتية بدون رتبتها الكنسية ، فإن حدث فسيتم عقابك 
ثانيا : لم ترد على سؤالي : 



> 1. التحريض من : .......
> 2. التحريض على : .....
> 3. التحريض ضد : .......
> 
> ...





> التحريض من فلوباتير   على اقتحام ماسبيرو


استخرج من كل الفيديو هذا كلمة " إقتحام " ... تفضل ..


----------



## red333 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أكرر مشاركتي التي لم ترد على حرف منها :
> 
> أولا : حذاري ان تنطق اسم اي رتبة كهنوتية بدون رتبتها الكنسية ، فإن حدث فسيتم عقابك
> ثانيا : لم ترد على سؤالي :
> ...


 

الانكار لا يفيد فى مثل هذه الامور
ولكنى اتفهم صعوبة الموقف عليكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 أكتوبر 2011)

> الانكار لا يفيد فى مثل هذه الامور
> ولكنى اتفهم صعوبة الموقف عليكم


أهلا وسهلا ،، نكرر المشاركة التي لم ترد على حرف منها :




> جوه ماسبيرو = داخل ماسبيروا = اقتحام ماسبيروا


أكرر مشاركتي التي لم ترد على حرف منها :




> التحريض من فلوباتير   على اقتحام ماسبيرو


أولا : حذاري ان تنطق اسم اي رتبة كهنوتية بدون رتبتها الكنسية ، فإن حدث فسيتم عقابك 
ثانيا : لم ترد على سؤالي : 



> 1. التحريض من : .......
> 2. التحريض على : .....
> 3. التحريض ضد : .......
> 
> ...





> التحريض من فلوباتير   على اقتحام ماسبيرو


استخرج من كل الفيديو هذا كلمة " إقتحام " ... تفضل ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*محدش يعنى شاف جيش معدى من هنااااا !!!!!​*
*أمناء الشرطة بالبحر الأحمر يحطمون أبواب مديرية الأمن​*
*بالصور.. مصرع مسجون وإصابة 2 فى محاولة هروب من قسم العاشر​*
*إصابة مرشحين لمجلس الشعب فى أحداث اقتحام قسم العاشر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*لكن ان عرف السبب بطل العجب ​*
:download::download::download:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*جيشنا حبيبنا يا ولاد كان مشغول ف مهمه وطنيه خطيييييييييييره​**عاجل | تهديدات بمذبحة جديدة في دير السيدة العذراء وماريوحنا الحبيب بالإسماعيلية بعد اقتحامه والكلمة تحمل المشير طنطاوي المسئولية عما يحدث ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

........


----------



## red333 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *محدش يعنى شاف جيش معدى من هنااااا !!!!!​*
> 
> *أمناء الشرطة بالبحر الأحمر يحطمون أبواب مديرية الأمن*​
> *بالصور.. مصرع مسجون وإصابة 2 فى محاولة هروب من قسم العاشر*​
> ...


 

سالتك قبل كده  
عارفة يعنى ايه السيطرة على تيلفزيون بلد ؟
سبق ان تم السماح لحد ان يسيطر عليه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يوجد تعارض بين التظاهر ودفاع الرب لانه لابد ان نزرع لكى يخرج لنا الرب المحاصيل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل صاحب السؤال ، يبحث عن الحق !!

فهل من الحق أن تقتل الناس العزل بأن تهرسهم المدرعات ، بعدما تطاردهم بأقصى سرعة وهم يحاولون الهرب !!!!!!!!!!

وهل من الحق أن يتم إطلاق الرصاص على المتظاهرين سلمياً !!!!!!!

وهل من الحق إلقاء جثثهم فى النهر !!!!!!!!!!!!

هل أنت تبحث حقاً عن الحق !!!!!!!!!! إن كان كذلك فقل كلمة الحق فيما حدث ويحدث 

وأما بخصوص دفاع الرب عنا ، فهذا هو فخرنا ، فإننا لم نرفع سلاحاً ضد أحد ، ولم نطلب حماية أجنبية ، بل نعتمد على الرب وحده

ونحن لا نطلب معونة لإمتلاك الأرض ، بل معونة على الصمود حتى النفس الأخير ، لإمتلاك ملكوت السموات الأبدى ، وليس الأرض الفانية*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> سالتك قبل كده
> عارفة يعنى ايه السيطرة على تيلفزيون بلد ؟
> سبق ان تم السماح لحد ان يسيطر عليه


ما معنى " السيطرة " ؟


----------



## red333 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *هل صاحب السؤال ، يبحث عن الحق !!*
> 
> *فهل من الحق أن تقتل الناس العزل بأن تهرسهم المدرعات ، بعدما تطاردهم بأقصى سرعة وهم يحاولون الهرب !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


 
لماذا دائما نتكلم فى النتائج ونترك الاسباب  #*7*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> لماذا دائما نتكلم فى النتائج ونترك الاسباب  #*7*



*لأن هذه " الأسباب " عجز المدعي ان يخرج منها اي شيء يجعلها " سببا " لهذه المذبحة ، ألم تر ما فعلته بك في كل الموضوع ولم تثبت ادعاءك وهربت كعادة أي مسلم ؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> سالتك قبل كده
> عارفة يعنى ايه السيطرة على تيلفزيون بلد ؟
> سبق ان تم السماح لحد ان يسيطر عليه



*يبدو أننا أمام ازمة ضمير !!
هل هناك من انسان عاقل ع سطح الكره الارضيه يتخيل ولو للحظه ان هذه المسيره السلميه قد قررت أن تتحول لعمليه انتحاريه بهدف اقتحام مبنى التليفزيون والسيطره عليه
طيب با اخ ريد وبما انك عالم بخفايا الامور اكثر حتى من المجلس العسكرى
من وجهة نظر حضرتك بقى وبما اننا خلاص اتفقسنا وكل شىء انكشف وبان
يا ترى عارف احنا كنا ناويين ع ايه بعد الاقتحام والسيطره ؟؟
طبعااا ده لو كنا عدينا من ال 300 عسكرى شطرنج اللى كانوا موقفينهم زينه حوالين المبنى
انا هقولك بقى ع كل حاجه
خلاص انا تعبت وقررت اعترف
الانكار مش هيفيدنى :a82:
احنا كنا مقررين ندخل المبنى ونذيع بيان نعلن فيه اننا احتلينا  البلد وقررنا خلاص تطبيق الشريعه المسيحيه
ارتحت خلاص بعد ما كشفتلك الحقيقه كلها :wub:*


----------



## grges monir (29 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يبدو أننا أمام ازمة ضمير !!
> هل هناك من انسان عاقل ع سطح الكره الارضيه يتخيل ولو للحظه ان هذه المسيره السلميه قد قررت أن تتحول لعمليه انتحاريه بهدف اقتحام مبنى التليفزيون والسيطره عليه
> طيب با اخ ريد وبما انك عالم بخفايا الامور اكثر حتى من المجلس العسكرى
> من وجهة نظر حضرتك بقى وبما اننا خلاص اتفقسنا وكل شىء انكشف وبان
> ...


وحياة النبى اللى بيدافع عنة صاحبنا دة  اللى قلت شبة الكلام فى المداخلة 55 اللى مش عبرها معرفش تقريبا مكتوبة بقلم سحرى مش شافها ولااية ههههههه


----------



## red333 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> وحياة النبى اللى بيدافع عنة صاحبنا دة اللى قلت شبة الكلام فى المداخلة 55 اللى مش عبرها معرفش تقريبا مكتوبة بقلم سحرى مش شافها ولااية ههههههه


اسف يا جرجس  لم اتجاهل مشاركتك
ولكن توالى المشاركات جعلنى لم اراها
ناتى للمشاركة
انت تقصد ان  جوه ماسبيرو معناها  منطقة ماسبيرو
- طيب انا لو هاقبلك فى منطقة الهرم ينفع  اقولك انا منتظرك جوه الهرم ؟؟
- على فكرة يا جرجس
احنا مش واقفين امام محكمة  احنا فى حالة مصارحة  فارجوا ان نحترم عقول بعضنا
واسف مرة اخرى


----------



## red333 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يبدو أننا أمام ازمة ضمير !!*
> *ازمة مصارحة مع النفس  هو التعبير الادق*
> *هل هناك من انسان عاقل ع سطح الكره الارضيه يتخيل ولو للحظه ان هذه المسيره السلميه قد قررت أن تتحول لعمليه انتحاريه بهدف اقتحام مبنى التليفزيون والسيطره عليه*
> *ربما ياتى شخص من كوكب اخر ليقول ان القرار من الاساس بان تكون غير سلمية*
> ...


فى ملاحظة يا دونا 
انا هنا بفرق بين نوعيين من الناس
- ناس ذو نوايا سليمة خرجت وهى لا تدرى الى ماذا ستؤل الامور
- ناس اخرى لا تمانع  التضحية بمن يثق فيهم لتحقيق اهداف خاصة بهم


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أكتوبر 2011)

> انت تقصد ان  جوه ماسبيرو معناها  منطقة ماسبيرو



لا يوجد قصد إلا هذا ، كما فشلت ان تثبت انت ، فعندما اقول لك انا هاقابلك في ماسبيرو يبقى هاقابلك في منطقة ماسبيرو !!
لكن لو عايز يقول عن المبنى هايقول " مبنى ماسبيرو " .. وطبعا ماقالش وانت كاذب كالعادة يا ريد ..



> - طيب انا لو هاقبلك فى منطقة الهرم ينفع  اقولك انا منتظرك جوه الهرم ؟؟


أه ، اقول لك ، انا منتظرك " في " الهرم !



> احنا مش واقفين امام محكمة  احنا فى حالة مصارحة  فارجوا ان نحترم عقول بعضنا


قل لنفسك يا من تدعى بالكذب على الشرفاء الذين لا تستحق لحس تراب اقدامهم ، يا من لم تثبت شيء في الفيديو وتأتي لتتسافل وتقول انه حرض ، هو كدة !!



> * والدليل الفيديو الذى لم يستطيح احد تفسيره لى !!*


بل فسرناه كثيرا ! السؤال الآن ، من فسره لك تفسيرك " الغريب " هذا ؟

إذا كان يقول انه سيكون معه مسلمين ولبراليين و و و و يبقى هاياخد كل دول ويخش ماسبيرو ؟


طبعا دا السؤال الثالث بعدما عجزت عن الإجابة ،،

الرابع : اين الفيديو الذي ترينا اياه ان المتظاهرون دخلوا بداخل مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون ؟



> - ناس ذو نوايا سليمة خرجت وهى لا تدرى الى ماذا ستؤل الامور


وهم كل المسيحيين والمسلمين الشرفاء ..



> - ناس اخرى لا تمانع  التضحية بمن يثق فيهم لتحقيق اهداف خاصة بهم


وهم انتم ..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*قديماً قالوا : الضرب فى الميت حرام 
وغالباً كان ذلك على أمر أحد الخلفاء فى الإستمرار فى ضرب الشهيد المسيحى (لا أذكر إسمه ولكنه كان وزيراً خيَّره الحاكم بين الإسلام  أو القتل ، فإختار الموت ، فأمر الخليفة بضربه خمسمائة جلدة ، ثم كررها ، فمات أثناءها الشهيد ، فأمر الخليفة بإستمرار ضربه حتى تكمل الخمسمائة الثانية )

+++ ومع إختلاف الظروف تماماً ، إلاَّ أننا نقول أيضاً :

الكلام مع ميت الضمير ، هباء ، ولف ودوران*


----------



## grges monir (29 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> اسف يا جرجس  لم اتجاهل مشاركتك
> ولكن توالى المشاركات جعلنى لم اراها
> ناتى للمشاركة
> انت تقصد ان  جوه ماسبيرو معناها  منطقة ماسبيرو
> ...


من يحترم عقل من يا زميلى
تدعى اشياء غير منطقية ةبالمرة لمحاولة تبرير الهمجية ضد المسيحين وتقول عقل؟؟
طيب هامشىمعاك فى  فكرتك الخيالية ان المسيحين كان هدفهم دخول ماسبيرو وطيب وبعدين اية؟؟
اية وجةالاستفادة من كدة وهل كانت الشرطة والجيش المتواجدين هايقفوا متفرجين ام ماذا؟؟
احترم العقل والمنطق زميلى ولاتدافع بلا منطق


----------



## red333 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *قديماً قالوا : الضرب فى الميت حرام *
> *وغالباً كان ذلك على أمر أحد الخلفاء فى الإستمرار فى ضرب الشهيد المسيحى (لا أذكر إسمه ولكنه كان وزيراً خيَّره الحاكم بين الإسلام أو القتل ، فإختار الموت ، فأمر الخليفة بضربه خمسمائة جلدة ، ثم كررها ، فمات أثناءها الشهيد ، فأمر الخليفة بإستمرار ضربه حتى تكمل الخمسمائة الثانية )*
> 
> *+++ ومع إختلاف الظروف تماماً ، إلاَّ أننا نقول أيضاً :*
> ...


----------



## red333 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> من يحترم عقل من يا زميلى
> تدعى اشياء غير منطقية ةبالمرة لمحاولة تبرير الهمجية ضد المسيحين وتقول عقل؟؟
> طيب هامشىمعاك فى فكرتك الخيالية ان المسيحين كان هدفهم دخول ماسبيرو وطيب وبعدين اية؟؟
> لو تعرف معنى السيطرة على تيلفزيون دولة كنت هتعرف بدال الهدف عشرة
> ...


 
صدقنى ابحث عن من يشاركنى العقل والمنطق فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل لا أحد هنا عنده عقل !!!!!!!!!

أم أن المشكلة فى الضمير 

أقول هذا وأنسحب ، مما لا جدوى فيه

فهذا الوضع يذكرنى بأسماء كودية أخرى ، بنفس هذه الحالة ، والله أعلم ، هل هى حالة مشتركة ، أم أسماء متغيرة لنفس الشخص

كما أرجو من إخوتى ، ألاَّ يضيعوا وقتهم هباءً

إذ حين يموت الضمير ، يصبح الكلام وكأنه نداء على القبور

ولا مؤاخذة على هذا التوصيف الصعب ، والذى أتبعه على رجاء أنه توجد جذوة صغيرة ، من الضمير ، نائمة ، فتصحو ، قبل فوات الآوان
*


----------



## red333 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





انت تقصد ان جوه ماسبيرو معناها منطقة ماسبيرو








لا يوجد قصد إلا هذا ، كما فشلت ان تثبت انت ، فعندما اقول لك انا هاقابلك في ماسبيرو يبقى هاقابلك في منطقة ماسبيرو !!
لكن لو عايز يقول عن المبنى هايقول " مبنى ماسبيرو " .. وطبعا ماقالش وانت كاذب كالعادة يا ريد ..






اقتباس







- طيب انا لو هاقبلك فى منطقة الهرم ينفع اقولك انا منتظرك جوه الهرم ؟؟ 









أه ، اقول لك ، انا منتظرك " في " الهرم !

جميل يا مولكا-- اخيرا طلعت منك بجملة مفيدة
افهم من اين اذا كنت تقصد مبنى الهرم - او منطقة الهرم
خد القاعدة دى
اذا الكلمة اعطت معنيان  احدهما لمنطقة والاخر لمبنى
مثل الهرم وماسبيرو
فان الكلمة تسبق بلفظة (فى) اذا كان المقصود المنطقة
وتسبق بلفظة (داخل او  جوه ) اذا كان المقصود مبنى
وبالتالى يفهم مقصد المتكلم
والا فى الفيديو كان الذى يتكلم لا يريد للناس  ان يفهم مقصده
 
قل لنفسك يا من تدعى بالكذب على الشرفاء الذين لا تستحق لحس تراب اقدامهم ، يا من لم تثبت شيء في الفيديو وتأتي لتتسافل وتقول انه حرض ، هو كدة !!

طبعا استخدامك للشتيمة فى كل مشاركاتك معى فهى وان دلت فانها تدل على ان  دمك محرووووق  جداااا منى
ربما لصغر سنك
ولكنها فرصة ان تتعلم  من غيرك
 




اقتباس


----------



## grges monir (30 أكتوبر 2011)

عدنا مرة اخرى مع الزميل ريد ومسلسل 24 
لدى من الثقافة زميلى لفهم اكتر مما تتصورة بكثير واعرف معنى السيطرة على تليفزيون الدولة
لكن السؤال الذى يطرح نفسة كيف كانت هاتتم السيطرة علية بواسطة مجموعة من المسيحين تم حرق اكثر من كنيسة لديهم ولم يفعلوا شيئا سوى الشكوى ولم يقدموا حتى على تدمير مصلية صغيرة اعقل كلامك يا زميل
وسؤال اخر لم يخرج علينا ولا مسئول من الجيش او الشرطة يقول ان اللى حدث كان بهدف الدفاع وتأمين مبنى ماسبيرو؟؟
حتى التلفزيون المصرى المحرض لم يقدم على هذا الراىء لانة جاء من دراما خيالية فى عقل بعض المسلمين لتبرير ماحصل وتسكين الضمير
انت تدعى ان التلفزيون كان سوف يقوم المسيحين باقتحامة والسيطرة علية ههههه لابد ان اضجك بصراحة لهذة السذاجة الفكرية فى اقتناع بموضوع الاقتجام
اين تمت محاولة الاقتحام ولا الشرطة والجيش عندها رؤية مستقبلية فقامت بالضرب !!!
لم تكن المرة الاولى التى يذهب فيها المسيحيون الى ماسبيرو بل تمت هناك اعتصام ووقفة احتجاجية بالالاف ساعة التعدى من الهمج المسلمين على تدمير كنيسة اطفيح وبعدين العمرانية 
العقل الاسلامى يريد الخروج من المازق التى سبببتة الدموية والعنف الاسلامى بأمور غير منطقية بالمرة


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*



افهم من اين اذا كنت تقصد مبنى الهرم - او منطقة الهرم

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ ، انت تفهم منين دي موضوع تاني لانك مش عايز تفهم ،، لكن السؤال ، انت فهمت ازاي ان في تحريض هنا ؟ فين التحريض؟
بيقول ان المظاهرة هاتنتهي جوا ماسبيرو ! فين " مبنى " ماسبيرو ؟؟

دا اولا ودا مش عايز تجاوب عليه ! ، الشيء الثاني وهو اجابة سؤالك ،، ان المظاهرة دي كانت مقسمة على افواج ، فوج ثم فوج ثم فوج ، وكل فوج من طريق معين وكانت نقتة التقابل الأخيرة هى ماسبيرو ، فلهذا قال لهم هذا !





خد القاعدة دى

أنقر للتوسيع...

مولكا لا يأخذ قواعد من مسلم !




اذا الكلمة اعطت معنيان  احدهما لمنطقة والاخر لمبنى

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يوجد معنيان !!


لكي يقصد مبنى ماسبيرو عليه ان يقول " مبنى " ، هل قال ؟ لا ، اذن لا يوجد معنيان ، شكرا ..




فان الكلمة تسبق بلفظة (فى) اذا كان المقصود المنطقة
وتسبق بلفظة (داخل او  جوه ) اذا كان المقصود مبنى

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا كلام خاطيء تماما ولا اعرف كيف تسمح لنفسك ان تكتب هذا السفة في المنتدى !


جوا او داخل ماسبيرو تعني جوا منطقة ماسبيرو لانهم من مناطق اخرى مختلفة !




والا فى الفيديو كان الذى يتكلم لا يريد للناس  ان يفهم مقصده

أنقر للتوسيع...

الناس فهموا مقصده ، لان لا يوجد الا مقصد واحد ، السؤال من اين اتيت بالمقصد الكاذب الآخر الذي لم تستطع ان تثبته ؟




طبعا استخدامك للشتيمة فى كل مشاركاتك معى فهى وان دلت فانها تدل على ان  دمك محرووووق  جداااا منى

أنقر للتوسيع...

عامة ، انا دمي مش بيتحرق اصلا 

بس السؤال الضروري ، فين الشتيمة دي ؟

انت فعلا كاذب ، وهم فعلا شرفاء ولا تستحق لحس تراب اقدامهم لانهم شرفاء ووطنيون وانت كاذب مدلس تدعي على الناس بالكذب ..




ربما لصغر سنك

أنقر للتوسيع...

لو كنت صغير السن فأثبت هذا عن طريق الدليل وليس الإدعاء ..



ولكنها فرصة ان تتعلم  من غيرك

أنقر للتوسيع...

مولكا لا يتعلم من مسلم 




الآن نكرر السؤال بشكل واضح : 

انت ادعيت ان هناك تحريض .. اثبت عن طريق :

المحرض :
التحريض :
ضد :
بالقيام بـ :
الدليل بالفيديو :




*


----------



## red333 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> عدنا مرة اخرى مع الزميل ريد ومسلسل 24
> لدى من الثقافة زميلى لفهم اكتر مما تتصورة بكثير واعرف معنى السيطرة على تليفزيون الدولة
> اذا باقى السيناريوهات وضحت
> لكن السؤال الذى يطرح نفسة كيف كانت هاتتم السيطرة علية بواسطة مجموعة من المسيحين تم حرق اكثر من كنيسة لديهم ولم يفعلوا شيئا سوى الشكوى ولم يقدموا حتى على تدمير مصلية صغيرة اعقل كلامك يا زميلا  الم يتم اقنحام مبنى  محافظة الجيزة اعقالا للكلام :fun_oops:
> ...


 
نعم  اكييد هناك من يريد الخروج من الماذق

ويا ريت تكبر خطك شوية ولا انت غاوى  تذل  من تحاورهم


----------



## red333 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

افهم من اين اذا كنت تقصد مبنى الهرم - او منطقة الهرم








خطأ ، انت تفهم منين دي موضوع تاني لانك مش عايز تفهم 
طريقة لا باس بها للهروب من الرد -- بس على ميييين
السؤال مرة اخرى
كيف افهم  من لفظة (فى الهرم ) بانك تقصد (مبنى الهرم ) او (منطقة الهرم )  -- لان هذا اساس التحريض
-----------------------------------------------------------
*مولكا لا يأخذ قواعد من مسلم !*
ستتخطى هذه المرحلة !!!
------------------------------------------------------------
*عامة ، انا دمي مش بيتحرق اصلا *
فعلا واضح
ولهذا  صدرت منك هذه التعبيرات
 لا تستحق لحس تراب اقدامهم 
 لتتسافل 
لقد فقدت الكنترول على نفسك يا مولكا
وفى مواجهتك مع مسلم بدوى
اسقط منك درع عقيدتك  بعد ان خالفتها وتعديت عليه بالالفاظ -- بينما هو لم يفعل بالمثل واحتفظ بعقيدته
فالمنطقى ان تتعلم منه :t31:


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*



طريقة لا باس بها للهروب من الرد -- بس على ميييين

أنقر للتوسيع...

تم الرد على السؤال ، ألم تقرأ :



الشيء  الثاني وهو اجابة سؤالك ،، ان المظاهرة دي كانت مقسمة على افواج ، فوج ثم  فوج ثم فوج ، وكل فوج من طريق معين وكانت نقتة التقابل الأخيرة هى ماسبيرو ،  فلهذا قال لهم هذا !


أنقر للتوسيع...


يبدو انك لا تجيد القراءة جراء ما فعلته بك وما فعلته بنفسك في هذا الموضوع ، فقد ادعيت بالكذب شيء وعندما طالبناك بالادلة لم تتكلم بنصف كلمة ، وكل اسئلتك رددنا عليها ومازلت تقول بالعافية !




لان هذا اساس التحريض

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
أين هو التحريض ؟ سألتك :


الآن نكرر السؤال بشكل واضح : 

انت ادعيت ان هناك تحريض .. اثبت عن طريق :

المحرض :
التحريض :
ضد :
بالقيام بـ :
الدليل بالفيديو :



فهل تجب ولو لمرة واحدة ؟





ستتخطى هذه المرحلة !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

عندما يصبح المسلم مسيحي ! 




ولهذا  صدرت منك هذه التعبيرات

أنقر للتوسيع...

أي تعبيرات عزيزي ؟

انت انسان كاذب ، فوصفتك بالكذب ،
انت انسان مدعي بالكذب على الشرفاء الوطنيين السلميين : فوصفتك بأنك لا تستحق ان تلحس تراب ارجلهم ، ليس هم وحدهم ، بل كل انسان شريف في هذه البلد سواء كان مسيحي او مسلم ، رجل أو إمرأة ، لكي لا تفهم اني اقول هذا بسبب انه كاهن !




لقد فقدت الكنترول على نفسك يا مولكا

أنقر للتوسيع...

مولكا لا يفقد الكنترول على نفسه وخصوصا مع المسلم ، لان المسلم حواره يثير فقد الكنترول على الضحك عليه وليس الغضب 




وفى مواجهتك مع مسلم بدوى

أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقت 




اسقط منك درع عقيدتك  بعد ان خالفتها وتعديت عليه بالالفاظ

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هو هذا درع عقيدتي ؟ وكيف ومتى اسقطته ؟ واين خالفت عقيدتي ؟ واين تعديت عليك ؟




بينما هو لم يفعل بالمثل واحتفظ بعقيدته
فالمنطقى ان تتعلم منه :t31:

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا انت احتفظت بعقيدتك التي تجيز لك الكذب في ثلاث والمعاريض أيضا وواحدة من هذه الثلاث هى الكذب في الحروب ، والحروب يمكن تأويلها الى انواع كثيرة منها ، ومن هنا انت تنفذ فعلا عقيدتك في الكذب ، وتكذب ولم تستطتع ان تثبت التحريض بدليل اني سألتك أكثرم ن 5 مرات ولم تجب في أي مرة !

وكما قال الهك : قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين !


حظ اوفر في كذبة جديدة 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*ملاحظة : المسلم ريد لم يرد على اي من ردودي في ردي قبل السابق على كلامه ! 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*سؤال هرب منه المسلم : السؤال من اين اتيت بالمقصد الكاذب الآخر الذي لم تستطع ان تثبته ؟


ونذكر القراء أن المسلم قد أخزته الأخت دونا بعد ان ادعى ذلك عليها انها تقول بأن هذا تحريض ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*والآن ندخل في التحريض لنعرف عن اي شيء يتكلم ريد :


 يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ (65) الأنفال 


شكراً .. 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]APPOmC8hmV0[/YOUTUBE]

*لنرى شاهدة عيان تشرح من بدأ !*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*أخى الحبيب مولكا

ما قدمته يجعل الأعاجم تفهم

ولكن ما الحل فى الميت !!! هل الميت يفهم !!!!!!!!!

وهل ميت الروح يتوب ويعترف بالحق !!!!!!!!!!

الحق هو عدو للبعض ، إذا رآه قتله 

وهو ما نراه فيما يفعله بعضهم فعلاً : إنهم يقتلون الحق

فبحثك - أخى الحبيب - هو جوهرة للباحث عن الحق ، ولكنه خطر ينبغى قتله ، لعدو الحق



*


----------



## Critic (30 أكتوبر 2011)

كالعادة ...الاخ "احمر" لا يملك الا الاسلوب المنفر والجدل العقيم ويتكلم كمن له سلطان !
حوارت كتلك نكسبها قيمة (وهى بلا قيمة) بان نرد عليها ونعيرها اهتمامنا

الاسلوب الامثل مع تلك المواضيع المعروف هدفها مسبقا (و لاثيما مع عضو معروف اسلوبه ونواياه مسبقا) هو التجاهل التام ....الى ان يرقى بأسلوبه وموضوعاته ويحترم محاوره ويدرك حدوده جيدا ....


----------



## red333 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> كالعادة ...الاخ "احمر" لا يملك الا الاسلوب المنفر والجدل العقيم ويتكلم كمن له سلطان !
> حوارت كتلك نكسبها قيمة (وهى بلا قيمة) بان نرد عليها ونعيرها اهتمامنا
> 
> الاسلوب الامثل مع تلك المواضيع المعروف هدفها مسبقا (و لاثيما مع عضو معروف اسلوبه ونواياه مسبقا) هو التجاهل التام ....الى ان يرقى بأسلوبه وموضوعاته ويحترم محاوره ويدرك حدوده جيدا ....


 
اذن استمتع بالمشاهدة كريتك


----------



## Critic (30 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> اذن استمتع بالمشاهدة كريتك


للاسف حتى مجرد "مشاهدة" تلك الحوارات بعيد كل البعد عن المتعة ...


----------



## red333 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> للاسف حتى مجرد "مشاهدة" تلك الحوارات بعيد كل البعد عن المتعة ...


 
لا تريد ان تشارك او تشاهد
لماذا انت هنا اذن ؟؟


----------



## Critic (30 أكتوبر 2011)

انا هنا لانوه على اخوتى على اسلوبك المعتاد وانصحهم بعدم تضييع الوقت مع شخص يستخف بعقول الاخرين ....اما الان وقد فعلت (وسأظل افعل فى كل موضوعاتك الى ان تغير اسلوبك) ...فأتركك لجدلك المعتاد ...سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*


red333 قال:



لا تريد ان تشارك او تشاهد
لماذا انت هنا اذن ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
لكي يفضح كذبك المعتاد كما فضحته أنا أيضاً عزيزي 




*


----------



## red333 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> [YOUTUBE]APPOmC8hmV0[/YOUTUBE]​
> 
> *لنرى شاهدة عيان تشرح من بدأ !*​


 

الان يا مولكا
بعد ان سقط سيف المنطق من يدك
بعد ان عجزت ان تجيب هذا السؤال
(كيف افهم من لفظة (فى الهرم ) بانك تقصد (مبنى الهرم ) او (منطقة الهرم ) -- لان هذا اساس التحريض)

بدات مرحلة الاحتضار  واتيت بما هو غير منطقى من ادله
فيديو لشاهدة معروف توجهاتها
وكانى لا استطيع ان اتى بعشرات الفيديوهات التى 
تقول كلام اخر
ومع ذلك ساتى لك بشاهد من على قناة اون تيفى
وطبعا عارف يعنى ايه اون تيفى


    [YOUTUBE]Mqq_aZFHG8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## red333 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Mqq_aZFHG8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*



بعد ان سقط سيف المنطق من يدك

أنقر للتوسيع...

سيف ؟ منطق ؟ يدي ؟ ! يبدو انك فقدت الوعي !

مشاركاتي التي لم ترد عليها : 

			  			#91
			  			#93
			  			#94
			  			#95




بعد ان عجزت ان تجيب هذا السؤال

أنقر للتوسيع...

يبدو ان قدرتك على القراءة فقدتها ايضا ، فقد أجبتك بمجرد ان سألت وبعدها اعدت جوابي بمجرد ان كذبت وقلت اني لم اجب وقلت :




تم الرد على السؤال ، ألم تقرأ :


أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> > * الشيء  الثاني وهو اجابة سؤالك  ،، ان المظاهرة دي كانت مقسمة على افواج ، فوج ثم  فوج ثم فوج ، وكل فوج  من طريق معين وكانت نقتة التقابل الأخيرة هى ماسبيرو ،  فلهذا قال لهم هذا !*


*




بدات مرحلة الاحتضار  واتيت بما هو غير منطقى من ادله

أنقر للتوسيع...

الإحتضار بدأ لك من اول سؤال سألته لك ولم تجب ، ثم عندما ادانتك الأستاذة دونا ، ثم بتكراري السؤال لك ،، واما عن قولك " غير منطقي " فهذا دليل انه منطقي ، لانه لا يوجد منطق ولا قدرة لديك كما أثبنا ...



فيديو لشاهدة معروف توجهاتها

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم ، توجهها ، شاهدة عيان ، حقانية 




وكانى لا استطيع ان اتى بعشرات الفيديوهات التى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تحدي آخر من مولكا إلى احمر ، أئتني بفيدو واحد لأبونا فيلوباتير وهو بداخل مبنى ماسبيرو يهاجمه 

انتظروا يا اخوة كيف يتم هروب المسلم 




وطبعا عارف يعنى ايه اون تيفى

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني اية اون ي في ؟


إذن لنلخص الموضوع ونستكمل التلخيص في كل مشاركة 

1. سأل احمر عن " كيف نصمت ويدافع الرب عنا " واجبناه ولم يرد لانه ضعيف ..
2. أتى لنا بفيديو ، وكذب وادعى ان به تحريض ، فسألناه ان يستخرج التحريض  ، فلم يستطع ولا مرة واحدة طيلة كل هذه الصفحات ، لانه كاذب بالإضافة الى انه كالعادة ضعيف .
3. أتينا له بشهادة شاهدة فلم يعلق 
4. طلبنا منه ان يأتينا بالمصدر الذي إستقى منه فكره الآخر ، فلم يستطع ..

والقادم أحلى 


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*نستمر في سحق كل كذاب مدلس وهنا نستمر في سحق احمر بالدليل والبرهان المرئي :

**[YOUTUBE]UbUInFMZLNg[/YOUTUBE]


ها الفشنك 


طيب تعالوا نشوف إعتراف ؟ تعالوا :

[YOUTUBE]Q4jzdP0dNvk[/YOUTUBE]
ركزوا وشوفوا العسكري بيقول اية 


وطبعا لا ننسى المدرعات التي دهست امام فيديو واحد فقط لا يقل عن 4 متظاهرين ، حيث ان هذه المدرعات ايضا " فشنك " 


*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*ونستمر ، قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين 
*


----------



## red333 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *سيف ؟ منطق ؟ يدي ؟ ! يبدو انك فقدت الوعي !*
> 
> *مشاركاتي التي لم ترد عليها : *
> 
> ...


 
ولا كانى وضعت فيديو :fun_lol:


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ودليلنا :

[YOUTUBE]FpgBIA4O--w[/YOUTUBE]

...
ومازلنا نسحق كل كاذب مدلس ..​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

> * اذا كنت تعتبر ان هذه الايجابة لها علاقة بالسؤال*


*
والإن لقد فقد القدرة على الكتابة كما فقد القدرة على القراءة سابقاً ،، 

*


> * فانت حقا فى مرحلة الاحتضار*


*
أرأيتم كيف بغير قصد يسقط ما في نفسه ؟
*


> * هى فتشت عشرة الاف شخص ياتون من اتجاهات مختلفة لترى انهم لا يحملون  حتى طوبة -- لا فعلا حقانية :t19:*


*

هى لم تر اي مسيحي يهاجم جيش وعلى العكس رأت اننا من يتم الهوم علينا بالرصاص 

وبنفس المنطق الغبي :

هو فتش كل جندي ورأى ان معه طلقات فشنك ؟ 


نستمر في سحقك ،،

اذن نكرر ما وصلنا الية مع اضافة الجديد ..

**
1. سأل احمر عن " كيف نصمت ويدافع الرب عنا " واجبناه ولم يرد لانه ضعيف ..
2.  أتى لنا بفيديو ، وكذب وادعى ان به تحريض ، فسألناه ان يستخرج التحريض ،  فلم يستطع ولا مرة واحدة طيلة كل هذه الصفحات ، لانه كاذب بالإضافة الى انه  كالعادة ضعيف .
3. أتينا له بشهادة شاهدة فلم يعلق 
4. طلبنا منه ان يأتينا بالمصدر الذي إستقى منه فكره الآخر ، فلم يستطع ..
5. وضعنا الأدلة التي تؤكد على قتل المتاظرين من الجنود بالنار الحي وبالمدرعات عن طريق الدهس ووضعنا دليل يؤكد ان المظاهرة كانت سلمية ولم يستخدم الأقباط كما العادة اي عنف مع الجيش في البداية ..


والقادم أحلى ،، 

*


----------



## red333 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

طبعا كما نرى ونستمتع مع مسلسل احتضار مولكا
وكما سبق وذكرنا انه يهرب من الاسئلة المنطقية
الى ادلة اليوتيوب الهشة لانهها القشة الاخيرة قبل السقوط

وهاهو الرد اليوتيوبى


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*



طبعا كما نرى ونستمتع مع مسلسل احتضار مولكا

أنقر للتوسيع...


جيد انك لا تجد دليل يؤيدك ، استمر 
لماذا لم ترد على أسئلتي لك ياترى ؟ 



وكما سبق وذكرنا انه يهرب من الاسئلة المنطقية

أنقر للتوسيع...

الجملة فيها خطأ وفيها كذب ، فكونك مسلم لن يجعلك تسأل اسئلة منطقية ، وكوني انا مولكا فلا هروب ، فأجبتك 




الى ادلة اليوتيوب الهشة لانهها القشة الاخيرة قبل السقوط

أنقر للتوسيع...

شر البلية ما يضحك 

أرأيتم مدى تأثير الصدمة ؟ أتي له بالدليل والبرهان بالفيديو في أثناء الحدث ذاته لجنود يطلقون النار ومدرعات تدهس المتاظرين ويعود ليقول " هشة " !!
وعندما أتى هو بفيديو واحد لا علاقة له بالموضوع كله ، سألناه ووضعناه في خانة اضيق من " اليك " وظللت اسأله الى الآن ، ولم يرد 
هذه هى الأدلة القوية ، ارمي واجي يا احمر 



وهاهو الرد اليوتيوبى

أنقر للتوسيع...



ياريت يكون من موقع الحدث كما اكدت لك بالفيديو ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*والآن ، نضع ما وصلنا إلة مرة أخرى :


اذن نكرر ما وصلنا الية مع اضافة الجديد ..


1. سأل احمر عن " كيف نصمت ويدافع الرب عنا " واجبناه ولم يرد لانه ضعيف ..
2.   أتى لنا بفيديو ، وكذب وادعى ان به تحريض ، فسألناه ان يستخرج التحريض ،   فلم يستطع ولا مرة واحدة طيلة كل هذه الصفحات ، لانه كاذب بالإضافة الى انه   كالعادة ضعيف .
3. أتينا له بشهادة شاهدة فلم يعلق 
4. طلبنا منه ان يأتينا بالمصدر الذي إستقى منه فكره الآخر ، فلم يستطع ..
5. وضعنا الأدلة التي تؤكد على قتل المتاظرين من الجنود بالنار الحي  وبالمدرعات عن طريق الدهس ووضعنا دليل يؤكد ان المظاهرة كانت سلمية ولم  يستخدم الأقباط كما العادة اي عنف مع الجيش في البداية ..


والقادم أحلى ،، 

*


----------



## red333 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hpsXiUsxqcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*ونستمر في سحق كل كذاب مدلس أحمر 

الفيديو يقول فيه الإبراشي : من المعلومات اللي جات لنا من القضاء العسكري  هذا اول شيء أتى لنا به الكاذب المسلم ، حيث انه يقبل شهادة المتهم 

والشيء الغريب الأخر هو ان الفيديو مرفوع يوم 11- 10 أي تقريبا بعد يومين من المذبحة ، فأين هو القضاء الذي حقق وخرج لنا بهذه النتيجة الجهنمية  ؟ إذا كان الى الآن يحدد القتلة  

والشيء الثالث وهو الكوميدي جدا ان في نفس الفيديو القس فيلوباتير يستنكر هذا الكلام الفارغ ، ويأتي لنا المسلم به كدليل معه ،

يظهر اني تقلت عليك شوية 
معلش ، دا مصير كل كاذب ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*وزيادة في وضع رأي احمر في الرمال ، نطلب منه فيديو سرقة أحد المدرعات في الثواني التي استولى عليها قبطي واخرج منها الجنود ودخل وقادها 

هيا ، ننتظرك 
*


----------



## red333 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ونستمر في سحق كل كذاب مدلس أحمر *
> 
> *الفيديو يقول فيه الإبراشي : من المعلومات اللي جات لنا من القضاء العسكري  هذا اول شيء أتى لنا به الكاذب المسلم ، حيث انه يقبل شهادة المتهم وهو فى جهة قضائية قالت ان المتظاهرين لم يكن معهم اسلحة*
> *والشيء الغريب الأخر هو ان الفيديو مرفوع يوم 11- 10 أي تقريبا بعد يومين من المذبحة ، فأين هو القضاء الذي حقق وخرج لنا بهذه النتيجة الجهنمية  ؟ إذا كان الى الآن يحدد القتلة  *
> ...


 
واضح يا جماعة ان مولكا بدا يدخل فى مرحلة فقد الذاكرة ونسى انه من لجا الى اليوتيوب كدليل


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

> *وهو فى جهة قضائية قالت ان المتظاهرين لم يكن معهم اسلحة*


*
هو في جهة قضائية محايدة أصلا حققت ؟! 
اذن لم تثبت بالفيديو وجود اي شيء مما أدعيته بالكذب إلى الآن ..
*


> * 500 جندى امن امام الاف المتظاهرين -- ايه مسمعتهاش*


*

من الذي عدهم ؟ 




واضح يا جماعة ان مولكا بدا يدخل فى مرحلة فقد الذاكرة ونسى انه من لجا الى اليوتيوب كدليل

أنقر للتوسيع...

معذرة ، هذا هو المستوى الذي نتحاور معه ، أقل من طفولي ، لم الجأ لليوتيوب كدليل ، بل بالفيديو الحي الذي يظهر القتل بالرصاص الحي والدهس بالمدرعات وقبها شاهدة عيان مسلمة 

فالعبرة ليست في انه يوتيوب ام لا ، بل في الدليل نفسه المرفوع على اليوتيوب ،،

لام فر 

**1. سأل احمر عن " كيف نصمت ويدافع الرب عنا " واجبناه ولم يرد لانه ضعيف ..
2.   أتى  لنا بفيديو ، وكذب وادعى ان به تحريض ، فسألناه ان يستخرج التحريض ،   فلم  يستطع ولا مرة واحدة طيلة كل هذه الصفحات ، لانه كاذب بالإضافة الى انه    كالعادة ضعيف .
3. أتينا له بشهادة شاهدة فلم يعلق 
4. طلبنا منه ان يأتينا بالمصدر الذي إستقى منه فكره الآخر ، فلم يستطع ..
5. وضعنا الأدلة التي تؤكد على قتل المتاظرين من الجنود بالنار الحي   وبالمدرعات عن طريق الدهس ووضعنا دليل يؤكد ان المظاهرة كانت سلمية ولم   يستخدم الأقباط كما العادة اي عنف مع الجيش في البداية ..
6. رددنا على إدعاء سرقة مدرعة وطلبنا من المعترض الكاذب المسلم ان يأتي بفيديو يرينا فيه مسيحي وهو يسرق امامنا مدرعة ويخرج العسكري ويدخل ويقود المدرعة ولم يأت ،،

ومازلنا في سحق كل كذاب مدلس ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*أرأك غدا واكمل سحقك مرة أخرى ...
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*الكلام مع ميت الضمير ، هباء*


----------

